# Suggestions for epiphytic vines



## parkanz2 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey all,

I want to get some plants to fill in the background of my green leg sirensis viv, seen *here*.

Most of what I have in there are slow growing, clustering plants. So what are you suggestions for filling in some of that space and give the frogs more vertical cover?

My first thought is to get some epiphytic, cascading vines. A few of the things I like are the more "rotund" leaved vines such as some of the shell-leaved dischidia like *this*. Any one have any specific species come to mind that are typically available for sale?

Cheers,
Max


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

columnea carnival is very nice, especially the flowers.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

goof901 said:


> columnea carnival is very nice, especially the flowers.


And grows soooooo slowly....but yeah, very pretty.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

fieldnstream said:


> And grows soooooo slowly....but yeah, very pretty.


yes it does. i accidently killed mine, but it grew some leaves back, but it's been at least a month now and i havent seen any new growth aside from new leaves. here is a great looking vine, but not sure if epiphytic
http://www.google.com/imgres?q=pepe...0&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:74&tx=61&ty=87


----------



## parkanz2 (Sep 25, 2008)

That does look nice, I'll probably pick some up next time I place an order somewhere.

Along similar lines, what are some vines that can be planted that trail downward and don't really climb? I think I've seen a small peperomia used like that on a piece of driftwood in a build... Maybe Grimm's peninsula? I'll have to do some digging.

Thanks!

Edit: Looks like Grimm used P. rotundifolia


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

You can also do the same with Peperomia emarginella, which can form a carpet of tiny little veined leaves. My favorites so far for hanging epiphytes have been Dischidias, especially hirsuta and nummularia, and also some of the smaller Hoyas like serpens and curtsii.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

May also want to check out D. pectinoides which does very well and has very unique foliage, or Peperomia prostrata. If you dont mind letting it grow up, Begonia fagifolia is nice and has leaves that can provide hiding and perching areas, as well as Ficus radicans.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Columnea moorei is another nice compact plant for the purpose.


----------



## parkanz2 (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for all of the great ideas!


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

I've had great luck with Cissus amazonica. A small cutting placed on the background will sprout multiple new vines that will climb or cascade, depending on the hardscape.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Here are a couple that aren't hangers, more grow up or sideways. I like "Manuran's No ID Colombian vine #1" if you can find it(I have some if you can't)http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/26599-what-have-you-got-foliage-113.html#post640616, Begonia schultzei (elaeagnifolia) and my favorite all purpose filler plant, Peperomia serpens.


----------

